# Whiski Jack Ironwood questions



## Floridaski (Jul 19, 2006)

We have a 2 bedroom unit on hold in RCI, unit #307. week 13.  I think it faces the mountain and is on top floor.  My concern is that is so far from the village.  We will have a car as we will fly into Vancouver.  But, is it diffcult to park since it is a walking village.  I do not want to get stuck in a "Vail" type of parking situation.  We have kids and will be sking almost every day.  I am not a big shuttle person, the kids get cold, I end up hauling all their gear.  You get the picture.  I think I would like Iornwood - but I do not want to have to use a sometimes timely shuttle to get to the slopes.  Any advise?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 19, 2006)

Advice? Yes.  Take Ironwood.

If you do elect to drive in the Village for skiing (which you really shouldn't do), there is ample parking in the Day Lots.

The bus, which is what you should take, stops almost directly across the street from Ironwood.  During the day it runs about every 15 minutes during the day, IIRC.  The bus drops you at the transit centre, which is about 50 yards from the Gondola upload area, much closer than you would be with almost any in village location.  

OTOH, if you park in the Day Lots you're likely to have to schlepp about 200 or 300 yards to get to the lifts (which is also about the same distance you would have to walk from most locations in the Village, and not quite as far as you would walk from places in the North Village.  (Many skiers in the North Village also take the bus to the transit center instead of walking to the gondolas.)

You won't be alone; almost everyone outside of the Main Village and the North Village areas takes the bus to the gondolas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 19, 2006)

All units at Ironwood are mountain view.  They are also spacious, much more roomy than the most of the newer construction in the Village area.  Below are pictures of a 2nd floor, end unit that we exchanged into in March 2005.


----------



## BevL (Jul 20, 2006)

And inquiring minds want to know - what did you use to snag that exchange, if you don't mind me asking.  It's a tough one.  

Thanks much.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> And inquiring minds want to know - what did you use to snag that exchange, if you don't mind me asking.  It's a tough one.
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> Bev


Bev - mine was a week 11, snagged with my Winners Circle Week 52.  

Week 13 is on the shoulder, since that's often the first week of April.  Week 11 might also be a bit on the shoulder, but I think that 13 is bit further along.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, 
All is can say is WOW on that last photo.  I guess it is worth the 12 hours it takes to get there from Florida.

Does anyone know how the sking is in Whistler for a green run person?  I broke my leg and blew out my knee in Breck 3 years ago.  I am now a dedicated green run girl - not by choice but because I am lucky I can still ski.  Cannot take high risks with the one knee - even with a $1300 dollar custom brace.  Anyway anyone ski the green runs?

I used a Presidents week in Grand Caymen for the exchange.  It was a 2 bedroom at Morritts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> Well,
> All is can say is WOW on that last photo.  I guess it is worth the 12 hours it takes to get there from Florida....


That's a sunny day.  Here's a day with snow - same trip and same window (though the angle and perspective are obviously different).

BTW - another aspect of Whistler is it's lower elevation than many other ski areas.  That means that you won't be as affected by thin air as at many other ski resorts.  At the same time, Whistler doesn't get as much dry powder as ski areas that are higher elevation and further inland.

For late season skiing (meaning April and beyond), Whistler (and Mt. Hood and Mt Batchelor in Oregon) are probably the most reliable in still having skiable conditions.


----------



## JillChang (Jul 20, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> We have a 2 bedroom unit on hold in RCI, unit #307. week 13.  I think it faces the mountain and is on top floor.  My concern is that is so far from the village.  We will have a car as we will fly into Vancouver.  But, is it diffcult to park since it is a walking village.  I do not want to get stuck in a "Vail" type of parking situation.  We have kids and will be sking almost every day.  I am not a big shuttle person, the kids get cold, I end up hauling all their gear.  You get the picture.  I think I would like Iornwood - but I do not want to have to use a sometimes timely shuttle to get to the slopes.  Any advise?


Again, highly recommend you take the shuttle from the airport, and use the village shuttle.  Car will be quite useless in the village.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Again, highly recommend you take the shuttle from the airport, and use the village shuttle.  Car will be quite useless in the village.


I disagree here.  At Ironwood you won't be in the Village.  The car will be  very practicl for going to the Village for groceries and for other errands.  Parking is not a problem at Ironwood - there is covered parking underneath the building.  I assume the shuttle from the airport charges per person.  Since it appears that you will have four people along, car rental might be cheap enough compared with airport shuttle to justfy renting a car.

But I do absolutely recommend using the shuttle to get to and from the slopes, especially with kids.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 21, 2006)

I like having a car regardless of where we are going.  So renting a car is a given for our family.  I looked into taking the Whistler train, but it actually would cost more to take the train.  Anyway, question is do we need an SUV or a 4 wheel drive.  We always get a small SUV when sking in Colroado or Utah since you never know when you might need it.  Will we need this with a check in date of March 23, for the Sea to Sky Hwy or general driving around Whistler?  Again thanks for all the great info.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> I like having a car regardless of where we are going.  So renting a car is a given for our family.  I looked into taking the Whistler train, but it actually would cost more to take the train.  Anyway, question is do we need an SUV or a 4 wheel drive.  We always get a small SUV when sking in Colroado or Utah since you never know when you might need it.  Will we need this with a check in date of March 23, for the Sea to Sky Hwy or general driving around Whistler?  Again thanks for all the great info.


Of course there are no guaranteed answers, just probabilities.

Week 13 is the first week of April - that's pretty late in the year.  Whistler is also pretty low elevation - IIRC, the Village is only a bit over 2000 ft above sea level. Your chances of snow and ice either on Hwy 99 or in the Village are pretty low.  At that time of year, the precipitation is usually rain in the Village, snow on the mountains.

As I said, I ski Whistler that week almost every year - I've probably done it about six or seven years now.  I've never needed 4WD.  The picture that I poisted above that shows snow at Ironwod is the only Village snowfall I've seen in any of my late season trips to Whistler.

I think that almost all of the SUVs that the main car rental companies issue in the NW are 4WD.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 21, 2006)

We are actually going in March, I looked up the average snowfall and March is very wet.  Granted at 2000 feet, I think much of that maybe rain.  So, I guess we will go on the side of caution and reserve the SUV.   The car is much cheaper - but if we need the SUV we will be glad we have it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 21, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the SUV, but you probably will not need it. The biggest problem with the snow will be if it snows and you need to leave right then. Most of the time, if you can hang out for 1/2 day, the roads will be cleared and de iced (if not melting already).


----------

